# The Master Key:  Hillary's B & E to get Election Results



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

The film footage every American Must See!​
In order for Hillary Clinton to make sure that the election results were counted in her favor on November 8th, she had to make sure she could break and enter every voting machine across the country to get the election results that would give her access to the Oval Office. The Clinton's are career criminals with a long history of fixing elections.  For this historic election there is a master key involved which is invisible.  It is designed to fool the American people into believing that she won a legitimate presidential race. Clinton spared no expense in buying the tools necessary for the job and the theft ring she has working for her have created a scheme so elaborate that only an expert in the field of voting machines and how they operate would be able to figure it out.  That is precisely where Benny Smith and Beverly Harris of blackboxvoting.org come in.

Benny Smith is the man who uncovered the largest election fraud scheme against the American people in US History.  He is an African American hero and our nation is indebted to this man's work to unravel the mystery behind these voting machine errors. Beverly Harris has given Mr. Smith the credit for the discovery.

Beverly Harris is the author of  "Black Box Voting:  Ballot Tampering in the 21st Century. She is also the founder of Blackboxvoting.org.  I find it interesting that two of the leading voting machine companies in the United States have reportedly been trying to shut down her websites.  She is being called the Erin Brokovich of elections.  Her facts check out.  Others are calling Beverly Harris and David Allen (who assisted in an undercover investigation) an "unlikely Woodward and Bernstein."

Quoting a review on Amazon.com:
Folks, the plan to manipulate electronic voting machines, BOTH touch-screens AND scanners is a story that is now exploding, like an atom bomb in cyberspace, all over the Web. -end quote

If you go to Blackboxvoting.com you can read a six part series entitled Fraction Magic.

A description of the demo video Fraction Magic explains its content:

A real-time demo of the most devastating election theft mechanism yet found, with context and explanation. Demonstration uses a real voting system and real vote databases and takes place in seconds across multiple jurisdictions. Over 5000 subcontractors and middlemen have the access to perform this for any or all clients. It can give contract signing authority to whoever the user chooses. All political power can be converted to the hands of a few anonymous subcontractors. It's a product. It's scaleable. It learns its environment and can adjust to any political environment, any demographic. It runs silently, invisibly, and can produce plausible results that really pass for the real thing. - end quote

Ms. Harris has warned that the American people need to look out for Georgia, Utah and Alaska.  The Democrats are trying to sell the narrative that these states are going to reverse back to Clinton.  If they get away with their fraction magic scheme, it will happen.

What did Hillary Clinton do before she set out to rig the outcome of this election through Fraction Magic and the Master Key which opens the door to control the outcome of votes tallied on voting machines?   She had to have the mainstream media in collusion with her to fix the polls through oversampling.  Let's compare the mainstream media polling with a live ABC poll which shows Donald Trump at 70% and Hillary Clinton at 8%.



The mainstream media would have you believe their false reports and polls rather than your own eyes. They would like you to believe that tens of thousands of Americans appearing at Donald Trump's rallies while Clinton is drawing less than 200 means nothing.  They would even have you believe that Clinton's twitter followers are as real as Donald Trumps even though over half of her followers have never written a single tweet.  They would like for you to believe that Hillary Clinton is so popular that she has defied the odds of scientific primary models study such as Professor Helmut Norpoth's which predicted  Donald Trump winning the general election.
87% - 99% Certain of Trump Presidency - Prof. Helmut Norpoth


Who and what exactly is behind making Hillary Clinton appear to be in a close race with Donald Trump?
MSM, fixed polling and Dominion to name a few....

What part does Hillary Clinton Supporter - Dominion play in this?
Dominion Voting Machines are being used in 22 states.
Meet Dr. Coomer VP at Dominion.

Defend the Vote Reports: 

*Dr. Coomer has quite a history in election systems. He held senior management roles with both Sequoia and Smartmatic.  Before coming to Dominion Voting, Dr. Coomer was Senior Information Services Manager of Smartmatic Corporation and Vice President of Research and Product Development for Sequoia Voting Systems Inc. Read more about how massive voter irregularities at Sequoia and Smartmatic were alleged and investigated worldwide – which included the 2006 elections in Chicago. Wikipedia.

Bypassing the election systems software means whoever has access can potentially manipulate the vote without many risks of detection.*So the question needs to be asked, who has access to these data tables?*

We asked Dr. Coomer that question. Dr. Coomer replied, ‘Vendors, election officials, and others who need to be granted access.’

*This is explosive information. *Dr. Coomer’s statement is an admission that various vendors, election officials, and others have access to the back end data tables that permit bypassing the operating system’s configuration. It is notable that when someone accesses these systems from a data table, their actions are not logged by the system; thereby making detection much more problematic. This contradicts Dr. Coomer’s assurances that the system is secure.
Critical Flaws in Election Security Confirmed by Dominion Voting Executive


Hillary Clinton has lied to and deceived the American people in order to steal the most important presidential election in US history.

*Don't Let Her Get Away With It! *



____________________________________________________________​


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 2, 2016)

Hitlery was crowned by the Rothschilds so by hook or crook, they will do what is necessary to get the sow into office and maintain the status quo. This "election" has proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that we live in a banana republic.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 2, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Hitlery was crowned by the Rothschilds so by hook or crook, they will do what is necessary to get the sow into office and maintain the status quo. This "election" has proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that we live in a banana republic.


We have been since the 1870's...


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 2, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Hitlery was crowned by the Rothschilds so by hook or crook, they will do what is necessary to get the sow into office and maintain the status quo. This "election" has proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that we live in a banana republic.
> ...



Yeah, but this country had some moments when it did try and stand tall and rid itself of the insidious influence of the international bankers.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Hitlery was crowned by the Rothschilds so by hook or crook, they will do what is necessary to get the sow into office and maintain the status quo. This "election" has proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that we live in a banana republic.


It is likely that this time the FBI is going to indict her and she won't be able to hold _any _office due to breaking federal law.  Let's pray she is indicted.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 2, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Hitlery was crowned by the Rothschilds so by hook or crook, they will do what is necessary to get the sow into office and maintain the status quo. This "election" has proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that we live in a banana republic.
> ...




Indicted AND jailed!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2016)

Place this in the conspiracy forum, please: "there is a master key involved which is invisible. It is designed to fool the American people into believing that she won a legitimate presidential race".  Invisible.  Many people say invisible.  Many, many.   Invisible.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Place this in the conspiracy forum, please: "there is a master key involved which is invisible. It is designed to fool the American people into believing that she won a legitimate presidential race".  Invisible.  Many people say invisible.  Many, many.   Invisible.


Invisible as in it cannot be detected. It's there.  They have proven it's there. Tell your candidate that the American people are onto her schemes.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

Dale Smith said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


The video at the top of the Op-ed actually shows inside footage of the election polls and catches the culprits carrying their equipment in and out of there. Truly amazing!  The testimonies of the people who are witnessing this election fraud should be enough evidence to stop this fraction voting right now and replace the machines with another form of voting.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 2, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



This election should open the eyes of a lot of people that things are not what they seem......I doubt that we have had a legitimate election that wasn't tainted or rigged since the Fed Act.....


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 2, 2016)

"In the 'Land of the Free’, the Washington political establishment and its mainstream media echo chamber are moving by sleight of hand to select the Democrat and Republican presidential nominees. *Emphasis here on selection, not election.*

Sanders & Trump: Gatekeepers slam door on outsiders


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 2, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



Technically, the rules for election should be created for:
1. Respecting the voters;
2. Counting each vote;
3. Protecting the voters from cheating.
Otherwise voting doesn't make any sense.

 ID should be  required. Mandatory !

In Russia they won't allow you to vote unless you show your passport.
Actually, elections in Russia are much more transparent .
The main difference between Presidential elections in the United States and Russia is the electoral college. The Presidential election in Russia is a direct vote by the people, while Americans elect their presidents through a unique method known as the electoral college.
Presidential Elections in the United States and Russia

1. In Russia every citizen’s vote matters equally  regardless of the area he (she) lives.
2. There are no middlemen ( an additional subject for fraud as we all are witnessing this year) between voters and their candidates.
3. To vote Russian citizens are required to show their ID.
4. Each bulletin is counted by hands with lots of foreign and local observers.

Fraud basically impossible.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Place this in the conspiracy forum, please: "there is a master key involved which is invisible. It is designed to fool the American people into believing that she won a legitimate presidential race".  Invisible.  Many people say invisible.  Many, many.   Invisible.
> ...


If it is invisible and cannot be detected, then by your standards, my dear Mrs. M., it is not there.

Please ask the mods to close the OP.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




LMAO! Jake Smarmy has declared herself the censor of USB??????? When was she crowned??? (snicker)


----------



## Flopper (Nov 2, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> The film footage every American Must See!​
> In order for Hillary Clinton to make sure that the election results were counted in her favor on November 8th, she had to make sure she could break and enter every voting machine across the country to get the election results that would give her access to the Oval Office. The Clinton's are career criminals with a long history of fixing elections.  For this historic election there is a master key involved which is invisible.  It is designed to fool the American people into believing that she won a legitimate presidential race. Clinton spared no expense in buying the tools necessary for the job and the theft ring she has working for her have created a scheme so elaborate that only an expert in the field of voting machines and how they operate would be able to figure it out.  That is precisely where Benny Smith and Beverly Harris of blackboxvoting.org come in.
> 
> Benny Smith is the man who uncovered the largest election fraud scheme against the American people in US History.  He is an African American hero and our nation is indebted to this man's work to unravel the mystery behind these voting machine errors. Beverly Harris has given Mr. Smith the credit for the discovery.
> ...


*Sounds like a good novel.  I'll wait for the movie.
The fact is that the official vote in not determine by percentages. Votes are counted the same way you could apples.  The official winner is one with the most votes and that is not determined by percentages.  The data released on election night is converted to percentages but that is not the official vote because there can be errors in the fractions of a percent.  This is why races that are very close are reported as too close to call.  The bottom line is this is a bunch of nonsense. No one in his right mind would call an election based on percentages.
*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 2, 2016)

Mrs. M. is afraid that Trump will not the most apples.

She should be.  More Americans hate Trump than Clinton.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. is afraid that Trump will not the most apples.
> 
> She should be.  More Americans hate Trump than Clinton.




Jake Smarmy, it hasn't been Trump that sold America down the river in a myriad of ways, dumb fuck. When it comes to pure, unadulterated slime, one would be hard pressed to find anyone that could knock the Clinton crime family off of that dung heap.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


It's not an OP.  It's an Op-ed.  The Op-ed is based on facts and in it I gave my opinion based on those facts.  The election is being rigged as explained in the Op-ed's first video.  You can see with your own eyes what these criminals are doing at the polling places.  Your candidate is a criminal that belongs in the big house.  NOT the White House.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. is afraid that Trump will not the most apples.
> 
> She should be.  More Americans hate Trump than Clinton.


Your post makes no sense.  Most Americans are voting for Trump.  The true poll numbers are Trump at 70% (or more) and Hillary Clinton at 8% which is a very small segment of the American population.  She is losing badly.  That is the truth and the truth always comes out.   Count on it.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > The film footage every American Must See!​
> ...


Why is it that Democrats condemn the facts before examining them?  You don't need to wait for a movie because there won't be one.  You need to watch the criminal activity in the first video of Op-ed and realize that the fraction magic system they are using is based on decimals and fractions of a single vote.  Not the full vote.  When they are ready to pull their trick they remove the decimal.  Very crafty but not crafty enough because clearly God had someone in place, Bennie Smith, who caught it.  If you google Bennie Smith's name you'll find that someone has put funeral and cremation advertisements above and below his name, the page is covered in funeral links.   Gee.  I wonder who could have done that.

Clearly there are people who are very upset about Bennie Smith's uncovering their election fraud scheme.  The cat is out of the bag now.  They will have to deal with that.  There should be an independent investigation by the FBI (without the DOJ's assistance) so they can send every single person involved to prison.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 2, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > The film footage every American Must See!​
> ...


Bennie Smith was the person who uncovered the scheme.  Google Bennie Smith's name and this comes up:
About 419,000 results (0.44 seconds)


*Search Results*
*Bennie Smith Funeral Home - Funeral and Cremation Services*
www.*benniesmith*funeralhome.com/
Helping families in their times of loss and need, Bennie Smith Funeral Home has been a trusted resource for over 30 years on Delmarva.
*Current Services - Bennie Smith Funeral Home*
www.*benniesmith*funeralhome.com/runtime.php?SiteId=146120...
Smith, Kiasha. Clyde Johnson. D: 2016-10-29. View Details. Johnson, Clyde ... Bennie Smith Funeral Home. Bennie Smith Funeral Home, Dover, DE. 717 West ...
*Past Services - Bennie Smith Funeral Home*
www.*benniesmith*funeralhome.com/runtime.php?SiteId=146120...
Book of Memories™ Online Tribute (). The listings below represent the services entrusted to our care. If the service you are looking for is not shown, please enter ...
*Bennie Smith Funeral Homes - Salisbury - MD | Legacy.com*
www.legacy.com › Home › Funeral Homes › Maryland › Salisbury
View upcoming funeral services, obituaries, and funeral flowers for Bennie SmithFuneral Homes in Salisbury, MD. Find contact information, view maps, and ...
*Bennie Smith Funeral Homes - Dover - DE | Legacy.com*
www.legacy.com › Home › Funeral Homes › Delaware › Dover
View upcoming funeral services, obituaries, and funeral flowers for Bennie SmithFuneral Homes in Dover, DE. Find contact information, view maps, and more.
*Bennie Smith Funeral Homes - Pocomoke City - MD | Legacy.com*
www.legacy.com › Home › Funeral Homes › Maryland › Pocomoke City
View upcoming funeral services, obituaries, and funeral flowers for Bennie SmithFuneral Homes in Pocomoke City, MD. Find contact information, view maps, ...
*Bennie Smith Funeral Home Inc - Princess Anne - MD | Legacy.com*
www.legacy.com › Home › Funeral Homes › Maryland › Princess Anne
View upcoming funeral services, obituaries, and funeral flowers for Bennie SmithFuneral Home Inc in Princess Anne, MD. Find contact information, view maps, ...
*Bennie Smith Funeral Homes - Seaford - DE | Legacy.com*
www.legacy.com › Home › Funeral Homes › Delaware › Seaford
View upcoming funeral services, obituaries, and funeral flowers for Bennie SmithFuneral Homes in Seaford, DE. Find contact information, view maps, and more.
*Bennie Smith Funeral Home - Chestertown - MD | Legacy.com*
www.legacy.com › Home › Funeral Homes › Maryland › Chestertown
View upcoming funeral services, obituaries, and funeral flowers for Bennie SmithFuneral Home in Chestertown, MD. Find contact information, view maps, and ...
*Bennie Smith Funeral Homes - Hurlock - MD | Legacy.com*
www.legacy.com › Home › Funeral Homes › Maryland › Hurlock
View upcoming funeral services, obituaries, and funeral flowers for Bennie SmithFuneral Homes in Hurlock, MD. Find contact information
_______________________________
This is what we call intimidation, Mr. Flopper.  This is a message to Bennie Smith and it isn't a nice one.  May God judge the people who have done this!  They are despicable!


----------



## Flopper (Nov 2, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


*Years ago, I worked for the county and we processed the results of all the elections. The votes were fed into the computer and counted just like you count apples and oranges.  The candidate with the most votes won.  There was no use of percentages in determining the official vote count.  Percentages are calculated for vote analysis and in the preliminary releases on election night.  The winner is as it always has been the candidate with highest vote count.

If we actually used fractional voting in national elections, yes it would be a problem but we don't.  Read about fractional voting and you will understand why it is not a problem in our current presidential election.  Fraction voting is used in some areas to give voters more voice and provides goverment with more information about what voters want. The problem with fractional voting is it does not yield an exact vote count but rather a ranking of voter choices.  It allows for negative voting and distributed voting. Fractional voting is an option in most voting system.  However, that does not mean we use it in all elections.*

Fractional voting - HackerspaceWiki


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 3, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


According to the report in the Op--ed 1st video -25 States and 14 Districts are using fractional voting and 22 States are using Dominion voting machines which use fractional voting.  Dominion is also a Clinton Supporter.  Smartmatic voting machines are George Soros connected.


----------



## Flopper (Nov 3, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


*Fractional vote processing is an option build into the software of the machines. That doesn't mean you have to use it.  Fractional voting is used in many parts of country but not for presidential elections.  

Fractional voting gives goverment a great deal of information about what voters want. It works completely different than the normal voting option.  Suppose government has 5 directions it could go and wants to know voter opinion.  It allocates 5 votes to each voter.  The voter then cast votes for each option depending how strongly they feel about each one.  It is not a yes/no voting system and thus it is not appropriate for all elections.  To my knowledge there is no state that uses fractional voting for president.  Why would they?  It doesn't make sense. It would be inaccurate and is probably illegal.*


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> The film footage every American Must See!​
> In order for Hillary Clinton to make sure that the election results were counted in her favor on November 8th, she had to make sure she could break and enter every voting machine across the country to get the election results that would give her access to the Oval Office. The Clinton's are career criminals with a long history of fixing elections.  For this historic election there is a master key involved which is invisible.  It is designed to fool the American people into believing that she won a legitimate presidential race. Clinton spared no expense in buying the tools necessary for the job and the theft ring she has working for her have created a scheme so elaborate that only an expert in the field of voting machines and how they operate would be able to figure it out.  That is precisely where Benny Smith and Beverly Harris of blackboxvoting.org come in.
> 
> Benny Smith is the man who uncovered the largest election fraud scheme against the American people in US History.  He is an African American hero and our nation is indebted to this man's work to unravel the mystery behind these voting machine errors. Beverly Harris has given Mr. Smith the credit for the discovery.
> ...


I don't think this forum should be used for conspiracy theories, and that is exactly what the OP is putting forth.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 3, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Hitlery was crowned by the Rothschilds so by hook or crook, they will do what is necessary to get the sow into office and maintain the status quo. This "election" has proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that we live in a banana republic.
> ...


----------



## Ozone (Nov 3, 2016)

the fraction magic... yikes. just the fact that the voting machine is using floating point numbers instead of integers, that by itself ought to be enough to put somebody in jail.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2016)

This thread is being misused by Mrs. M.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Nov 3, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> "In the 'Land of the Free’, the Washington political establishment and its mainstream media echo chamber are moving by sleight of hand to select the Democrat and Republican presidential nominees. *Emphasis here on selection, not election.*
> 
> Sanders & Trump: Gatekeepers slam door on outsiders


That is precisely what the evidence in the Op-ed presents in my opinion.  A *selection, *not an election. Another factor, Stratford -  If you check the ABC Live Poll which reveals Clinton at 8% and Trump at 70% you'll find that ABC removed that live poll after finding the results didn't jive with their own polling which included OVER SAMPLING.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 3, 2016)

Summary of this particularly stupid conspiracy theory:

"It's theoretically possible for some of the software in some voting machines used in few precincts to be rigged, therefore the entire election is being rigged by the Democrats."

All cuckoobananas stuff, as it presupposes thousands of precinct workers all independently conspiring to rig the vote, all under the watchful eye of Republican representatives, without even a single one of them talking.

One also wonders why, if the Democrats are so skilled at rigging the elections, they didn't rig the election in 2014.

On the bright side, at least the Trump-losers are admitting how badly they're going to lose. Now if we could just get them to accept that they lost because their candidate was the most corrupt, incompetent and depraved individual ever to run for the office of president.

And seriously, this conspiracy crap belongs in the conspiracy  theory folder, instead of being given top billing. That makes USMB look like a kook conspiracy website.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 3, 2016)

Mrs. M. can see the impending disaster for Trump's defeat playing out: Americans hate him.


----------



## Stratford57 (Nov 3, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> > "In the 'Land of the Free’, the Washington political establishment and its mainstream media echo chamber are moving by sleight of hand to select the Democrat and Republican presidential nominees. *Emphasis here on selection, not election.*
> ...



As for me, I don't have any illusions about fair elections. All that voting may appear just a big show for American taxpayers and at their own expense.

Trump said: "On January,20 all Americans will wake up in a different world!" But so will the Globalists. Do you think they want to wake up in a different world or do you think they will do whatever it takes to keep their world power?

Something tells me: in just a few days all Americans will witness how the Globalists "respect the will of the people".


----------



## Flopper (Nov 3, 2016)

mamooth said:


> Summary of this particularly stupid conspiracy theory:
> 
> "It's theoretically possible for some of the software in some voting machines used in few precincts to be rigged, therefore the entire election is being rigged by the Democrats."
> 
> ...


*Exactly, there is always the possibility of fraudulent vote processing.  This is why there are so many checks and balances within the system.  One of the most important features of voting systems is audibility.  Processing procedures are completely documented and open to public scrutiny.  Although it would certainly be easy for someone within the system to tamper with results, getting away with it would not.*


----------

